
Dario Fo, Whose Plays Won Praise, Scorn and a Nobel, Dies at 90 - MrBra
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/14/arts/international/dario-fo-playwright-nobel-literature.html
======
MrBra
Dario Fo (Italian pronunciation: [ˈdaːrjo ˈfɔ]; 24 March 1926 – 13 October
2016) was an Italian actor–playwright, comedian, singer, theatre director,
stage designer, songwriter, painter and political campaigner of the Italian
left-wing, recipient of the 1997 Nobel Prize in Literature.

Grammelot (or gromalot[1]) is a style of language used in satirical theatre, a
gibberish with macaronic and onomatopoeic elements, used in association with
mime and mimicry. The satirical use of such a format may date back to the 16th
century commedia dell'arte; the group of cognate terms appears to belong to
the 20th century.

While the historical origin of the term is unclear, it has been particularly
popularized by the Nobel-winning Italian playwright Dario Fo with his 1969
show Mistero Buffo.

[https://youtu.be/8A4n9Ez9O8g?t=49s](https://youtu.be/8A4n9Ez9O8g?t=49s)

